# Whoa!



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I think I've found my ideal 4x4...small, light, nimble, and good on gas. However, I think my rods are going to stick out on _both_ ends of the truck  But, the good thing is if I get stuck, all I'd have to do is get a buddy to help me pick it up and lift it out!  :fishing: 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.









 

p.s. this is only a joke


----------

